# Torpedo levels



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Why don't they make a level with a 22.5 degree and a 30 degree bubble ?? Instead of just 30 45. 90 and 0 degrees ?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

They make all kinds of levels. 

All I ever need is 90 and 0. I could care less for 45, 30 or 22.5.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> They make all kinds of levels. All I ever need is 90 and 0. I could care less for 45, 30 or 22.5.[/QUOTE
> 
> I work with pipe almost exclusively so all I ever use is 0 90 30 I do with out 45 I wish Klein or greenlee or who ever would replace the 45 bubble with 22.5 it's far more usefull


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

They do, it's called a protractor


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Stabila 25360. Best god damned torpedo you can buy. It's got any angle you need.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Itsonlywes said:


> I work with pipe almost exclusively so all I ever use is 0 90 30 I do with out 45 I wish Klein or greenlee or who ever would replace the 45 bubble with 22.5 it's far more usefull


I never bend pipe, like ever. How about something like this for you?


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Stabila 25360. Best god damned torpedo you can buy. It's got any angle you need.


That thing is cool I actually have one but it lacks durability a couple of spills off of the ladder and the rotating bubble broke and the magnets fell out other wise a nice peace


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd pay good money for a level that had 10°, 22°, 30°,45° and 60°. I have the stabila level and it's okay.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Itsonlywes said:


> That thing is cool I actually have one but it lacks durability a couple of spills off of the ladder and the rotating bubble broke and the magnets fell out other wise a nice peace


Crazy. I beat the piss out of mine and it runs great. They have a lifetime warranty I'm pretty sure. Are you sure it was a stabila you had? I only ask because the magnets can't fall out, no way no how


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Guess he doesn't do maintenance. :whistling2:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Guess he doesn't do maintenance. :whistling2:


I maintenance soooo good


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You're like the Maytag guy, you do such a good job, there's nothing to fix! :laughing:


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you guys do with the angled vials anyways?


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive been using this one for years. Has held up nicely, survived MANY falls and has supermagnets. I run a lot of pipe and anytime I'm running 3/4 or 1" I use the 30° bubble for all my offsets(unless I need to match existing/scribe method/can't use 30°) . Screw the bender notches, bends come out dead nuts first time every time using a level and bending from floor up. Pull up till level on the 30 bubble, flip and pull up till level.
I have a ****load of others- the Klein and greenlee short/no dog and the longer torpedo. The no dog ones suck I just use the regular old small not dog for pipe on anything but a hand bender.(and a protractor)


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

had the no dog level before i lost it the magnets arent that strong it tends to fall off the pipe easily


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use a clinometer app on my mobile phone... I suppose thats a bit hack, haha.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Digital level...


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

di11igaf said:


> Ive been using this one for years. Has held up nicely, survived MANY falls and has supermagnets. I run a lot of pipe and anytime I'm running 3/4 or 1" I use the 30° bubble for all my offsets(unless I need to match existing/scribe method/can't use 30°) . Screw the bender notches, bends come out dead nuts first time every time using a level and bending from floor up. Pull up till level on the 30 bubble, flip and pull up till level. I have a ****load of others- the Klein and greenlee short/no dog and the longer torpedo. The no dog ones suck I just use the regular old small not dog for pipe on anything but a hand bender.(and a protractor) http://s95.photobucket.com/user/xprocharged/media/544786.jpg.html http://s95.photobucket.com/user/xprocharged/media/KGrHqJoQFGiRKmGBRwJu7obdw60_35.jpg.html


I have the same one just the Klein over priced version and I use 30s all Day but on occasion I find need for a 22 degree and I always wondered why these company's that cater to electricians specifically conduit bending would bother putting a 45 degree on there levels vs a 22


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure how you could run pipe all day every day and only use 30s and 22s. Stacking kicks in tight spaces and matching existing mechanical will force you to use plenty of uncommon angles.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Not sure how you could run pipe all day every day and only use 30s and 22s. Stacking kicks in tight spaces and matching existing mechanical will force you to use plenty of uncommon angles.


I like 10° and 22° s for as much as I can.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Not sure how you could run pipe all day every day and only use 30s and 22s. Stacking kicks in tight spaces and matching existing mechanical will force you to use plenty of uncommon angles.


Well in that case I would eye ball but I find that if u plan ur pipe route and measure twice and offset once u can end up with all 30s


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Try this level.

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/machined-aluminum-level

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/p...ID&ref=gbase&gclid=CIXEnsjD1L0CFecWMgoddGcA9w


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Eye. Worked since 1968. Actually used it a few months back. Perfect.


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I've got one of these Stanley torpedos, works awesome and I've been using it for a couple years

http://www.powertoolsdirect.com/stanley-fatmax-xtreme-torpedo-level-25cm-29567


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> They do, it's called a protractor


I have to agree with Sparky about the protractor. With a protractor you can get dead nuts on the correct degree. The larger the offset the more of a difference it makes if your bend is under or over some. My eyes aren't good enough to get a bubble that close.


----------



## Error (Feb 12, 2014)

bill39 said:


> i have to agree with sparky about the protractor. With a protractor you can get dead nuts on the correct degree. The larger the offset the more of a difference it makes if your bend is under or over some. My eyes aren't good enough to get a bubble that close.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

the ooooold whiskey stick huh.
i dont need one. they lie anyway.:laughing:






fact: when they were building the alaska pipeline the mens bubble fluid would freeze, so theyd use whiskey instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> the ooooold whiskey stick huh.
> i dont need one. they lie anyway.:laughing:
> 
> fact: when they were building the alaska pipeline the mens bubble fluid would freeze, so theyd use whiskey instead.:thumbsup:


Arent "spirit levels" filled with spirit anyway?


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

several companies make an "electricians" level that has 4 vials, with all the common bender marks


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

jontar said:


> several companies make an "electricians" level that has 4 vials, with all the common bender marks


I have 6 common bending angles I use. 
10
22
30
45
60
90
Probably 60 the least. 

I'd overpay a lot if I could find one with all six and heavy duty magnets.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> I have 6 common bending angles I use. 10 22 30 45 60 90 Probably 60 the least. I'd overpay a lot if I could find one with all six and heavy duty magnets.











Ive been trying to tell you all! Last torpedo you'll ever buy


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

that Stabila level is for Welders, 

this one is for electricians 

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/electricians-levels/6-152-mm-electricians-level


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

jontar said:


> that Stabila level is for Welders,
> 
> this one is for electricians
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/electricians-levels/6-152-mm-electricians-level


I have the klein level a please. But the stabila looks pretty technical, looks like you can adjust the angle for critical, tactical, and crucial degree accuracy!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jontar said:


> that Stabila level is for Welders, this one is for electricians https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/electricians-levels/6-152-mm-electricians-level


 That things a toy. The stabila levels are for people who demand a high quality product. That Klein would be just fine for a 1st year though.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jontar said:


> that Stabila level is for Welders, this one is for electricians https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/electricians-levels/6-152-mm-electricians-level


Been using that one a few years now. Only thing I don't like is the thumb screw being loose.
I just wrap it with some Teflon tape.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I never bend pipe, like ever. How about something like this for you?


Now that would work with my 3/8'greenfield bender.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Been using that one a few years now. Only thing I don't like is the thumb screw being loose. I just wrap it with some Teflon tape.


That happens to the greenlee one too. I like just using the basic no-dog. Clip it right to your hard hat or on the bender somewhere, I've never had one break


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> That things a toy. The stabila levels are for people who demand a high quality product. That Klein would be just fine for a 1st year though.


Classic. I wasn't allowed to use a level in my first year. Could only hold the dumb end of the tape too!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> Classic. I wasn't allowed to use a level in my first year. Could only hold the dumb end of the tape too!


Sorry if that was harsh but what I'm saying is that most multi vial levels are just fine for the cookie cutter bends but if you do a lot of custom bends and want the best you get a stabila. I'd work for them if they'd let me obviously


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Sorry if that was harsh but what I'm saying is that most multi vial levels are just fine for the cookie cutter bends but if you do a lot of custom bends and want the best you get a stabila. I'd work for them if they'd let me obviously


I didn't take it that way. 
I really am interested in the stabila. Looks technical.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> I didn't take it that way. I really am interested in the stabila. Looks technical.


The vial rotates 360° so any angle you require can be accomplished. The magnet is the strongest you can get, it takes some effort pulling it off the pipe with one hand.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I never bend pipe, like ever. How about something like this for you?












I just picked up one of those from the supplier. It was selling for $42 or so but they had it marked down to $18, It had been there for some time so I offered $8 and they sold it to me. I gave it to the boys but they have not used it yet


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just picked up one of those from the supplier. It was selling for $42 or so but they had it marked down to $18, It had been there for some time so I offered $8 and they sold it to me. I gave it to the boys but they have not used it yet


That's a steal for $8. You may only use it a few times a year, but because of its compactness and function it will be golden.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> the ooooold whiskey stick huh.
> i dont need one. they lie anyway.:laughing:
> 
> 
> ...


Have to call BS on that one, all levels use ethanol as the fluid, the low viscosity and surface tension of alcohol has been used since the first bubble stick was developed. Water would not work well in any weather.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

My old company was called in to help bail out an electrical contractor on a major high profile spot. We had over 100 electricians from our shop help in this ordeal. It was chaos...I was working with 3 guys and we had to share a ladder bender etc... We had no material (the job had close too 400 electricians or so just in our part of the job) for the guys. I was lucky to run 100' of pipe a day with three guys.Part of it was there was no where to install the pipe, and the absolute lack of material and tools was pathetic. Well anyways to make light of trying to look for materials and tools in the scattered sea trains, I ran into a younger kid looking for something. He was stressed and said he couldn't find in the sea train containers what his journeyman asked of him. Well I had just recently turned out and wanted to help the kid, so i asked him what he was looking for? He turned to me and said that his journeyman needed him to grab some level fluid...it made it much funnier when I inquired of the person who requested it. Happened to be a good friend of mine trying to make the day more entertaining. Don't get me started on the wire strippers in the bucket of yellow 77!


----------



## Tools on the field. (Jan 15, 2021)

Itsonlywes said:


> Why don't they make a level with a 22.5 degree and a 30 degree bubble ?? Instead of just 30 45. 90 and 0 degrees ?


Ridgid has it. About 100dls level, has a laser as well.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Tools on the field. said:


> Ridgid has it. About 100dls level, has a laser as well.
> View attachment 153128


This post should be made into a Sticky. There’s something about a post that says “Airbag” that should be preserved. 🤣

Not to say that the poster is an airbag, I just think it’s funny. 😊


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

When there’s something I wish they made that would make my job easier, I make it myself. I have a lot of ideas that I should patten. I’ll give this one up for free. I don’t want to bend over to put the level on the pipe. This level works on the handle of the bender. It has the common angles found on a hand bender, and also 15 degrees. No 60 though. It works with benders that use straight up being 30 degrees. It also has 15 degrees. 45 and 15 are the same bubble it just depends on which side of the handle you put the level. 30 + 15 = 45. 30 -15 = 15. There is only two in existence. Now how long before I see my idea in supply houses.

















edit: if I ever make another, I would use bigger vials.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

HertzHound said:


> When there’s something I wish they made that would make my job easier, I make it myself. I have a lot of ideas that I should patten. I’ll give this one up for free. I don’t want to bend over to put the level on the pipe. This level works on the handle of the bender. It has the common angles found on a hand bender, and also 15 degrees. No 60 though. It works with benders that use straight up being 30 degrees. It also has 15 degrees. 45 and 15 are the same bubble it just depends on which side of the handle you put the level. 30 + 15 = 45. 30 -15 = 15. There is only two in existence. Now how long before I see my idea in supply houses.
> 
> View attachment 153129
> View attachment 153130
> ...


Nice woodworking


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="HertzHound, post: 5417
Did you put magnets in the holes so you don't have to hold it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I had a small level that was magnetic and had lots of angles. It was meant to be attached to pipe for bending.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is the one I gave away


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

jw0445 said:


> [QUOTE="HertzHound, post: 5417
> Did you put magnets in the holes so you don't have to hold it?


It ha two rare earth magnets. In the top picture, they are the silver things in the top. I forget what I used to hold them in. I thing I just used silicone. I tried on some scrap with a Dremel to etch the degrees in. It didn’t look good so I just sprayed it with polyurethane. I would have liked to fill in the etching with red paint before putting on the finish, but wasn’t looking good on the scrap. I was also going to make it out of MDF, because I thought it might be more stable/accurate, but just used some scrap cherry I had.

I bought the vials and magnets years before, when I came up with the idea. I just never got around to building it. Probably made it a year ago, and only used it a few times. It’s more a novelty when I break it out.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

HertzHound said:


> I tried on some scrap with a Dremel to etch the degrees in.


Soldering iron, burn it in, or number punch set heated and burn in.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> Soldering iron, burn it in, or number punch set heated and burn in.


I like the punch set idea. I wanted to buy a punch set for something else. I never thought of heating it up and using it on wood. Great idea.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

In my experience, when trying to bend conduit to a particular angle only a protractor will provide accurate results. Even being off by one or two degrees will introduce error.

Eyeballing the bubble on a level just isn’t good enough.


----------



## Frizratz (Jul 14, 2014)

Baseline Bubble Inclinometer - 1005901 - W50178 - Baseline - 12-1056 - Plastic Goniometers | Stainless Steel Goniometer | Inclinometers | Goniometer

I have used one of these on big benders and little benders but I don't think we ever paid as much as this one. I always thought they were inclinometers and never heard of a Goniometer. I thought Goniometer had to do with sperm count or testi size.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Frizratz said:


> Baseline Bubble Inclinometer - 1005901 - W50178 - Baseline - 12-1056 - Plastic Goniometers | Stainless Steel Goniometer | Inclinometers | Goniometer
> 
> I have used one of these on big benders and little benders but I don't think we ever paid as much as this one. I always thought they were inclinometers and never heard of a Goniometer. I thought Goniometer had to do with sperm count or testi size.


That one's for medical use, so a $7 protractor level is $77.00 👍


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

No-Dog Custom Torpedo Level - Black


No-Dog Tools, Inc. is a family-owned and operated business offering high quality tools for electricians. We are home to the Original No-Dog Offset Level. We also sell customizable protractor levels, Klein tools, and handbooks and reference materials. Customized engraving is available on the...



www.no-dog.com




LC


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I recently purchased this flange wizard level based on a recommendation from some one here. It is a great level for conduit bending. It takes up little space on the conduit, you set what ever degree you want, and the best part is the level vial is off to the side. I can see the vial from straight above(or the side) while bending and don't have to to tilt my head or struggle to see the bubble. It is the easiest level to see while bending that I have ever used. The degrees are backwards from what most people are used to but it's not an issue. Each line is 2.5*. Also for a few bucks more they engraved my company name on it. I purchased it through wireman.


----------

